# How safe is replacing 4 wheel bearings DIY?



## darlingm (Aug 20, 2011)

Two independent places have told me my 2008 Chrysler Town & Country needs all 4 wheel bearings replaced. Brought it in for service because the brakes just didn't feel right, and on the trip to the first place, the ABS, ESP/BAS, and traction lights came on. Driving on dry cement, it felt like the brakes weren't "gripping well" for a few seconds, stopping me slower than normal, then as I pressed harder, came on strong and luckily stopped me. Almost felt like the ABS was pulsing, but not exactly. (But, I'm not used to what ABS feels like without rain or ice...)

Best quote I have is $1300. I can certainly look around more.

I can't help but notice that I can get the parts for about $280.

I have never worked on a car - not even changed oil.

But, I am really good at following directions, and watching quite a few how-to videos online until I get something. (i.e. I successfully replaced half of my house's electrical, to the satisfaction of the inspector; I've built thousands of computers; I've built interior walls; etc.)

Does the idea of someone trying to DIY-replace the 4 wheel bearings based off youtube videos make you think I'm risking not getting it back together just right and causing an accident? (Realizing you have to take the rotors, brake pads, calipers, etc off.) Or is it more along the lines of if I get it back together, think it's right, and don't have pieces left over, that it's done right? 

Between my father's very extensive toolset, my air compressor, and a local shop that rents the few tools, I can get the tools together. (Granted, I have to add the rental cost to the parts cost.)


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wheel bearings / brakes on your van is not rocket science. Both sides are mirror images, so only do one at a time. 

They are diy able, but you need to make sure that they are properly installed, tightened correctly... not just I run out of parts and I'm done.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup, definitely one of those things you want to make sure you have a torque wrench for, not just "tighten till you can't no more."


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

It certainly can be a DIY job. Watch some videos and ask yourself honestly "could I do that?" Make a list of ALL the tools that several videos use. Do you have access to all of them?

A portable compressor will not usually supply enough air for an impact wrench. 

In my experience, going DIY will generally take at least two or three times longer than the pros estimate. Can you do without your vehicle that long? Will you have transportation if you need to pick up more parts during the repair? 

Be certain that you know how to properly support the vehicle while you work on it. DO NOT WORK ON A VEHICLE THAT IS SUPPORTED BY A JACK!!!!


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Front hub assembly takes 1.6 hours to do. Bolt on not pressed. Rear takes 1.8 hours. Chrysler has/had an extended warranty program to replace the front hub assembly only for free. But that tip was from 2012 on Mitchell. May not be in place now but I would call the dealer to make sure.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

If the front bearing looks like the one pictured above, it's not too bad if you have an impact gun that will take it off the axle nut. 

I'm not sure how the rears are on that particular model, but they aren't usually as cut and dry as the fronts. 

Perhaps find a YouTube video showing the process and post it up here so those of us who have done these before can critique it.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Rear


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if he is a rust belt area. the bolts could be removed, and still drive the car. those hubs can and do rust/corrode in there THAT MUCH. fyi


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If you do this also check the size of the axle nuts that you will have to remove and retorque and make sure you have sockets that big. They are in the range of 20-24mm as I recall.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Brainbucket said:


> Rearhttp://www.napaprolink.com/Detail.a...09+5999999+11046+599999+109999+59999+3999999#


I stand corrected. Looks like they're quite similar to the front. 

If there is any rust where anything mounts, it needs to be removed or something won't seat right. That could cause disaster.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

ChuckF. said:


> If you do this also check the size of the axle nuts that you will have to remove and retorque and make sure you have sockets that big. They are in the range of 20-24mm as I recall.


That was lousy recollection. I looked at the socket that I bought to do my Dodge truck this morning and it's 36mm.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Generaly the socket size for axle nuts is 32mm or 36mm on front wheel drive cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

IMO, a person who has never worked on a car or changed oil, should not attempt this as a first DIY repair job. There are just too many things that can go wrong. 

A very likely scenario is that you will hit a point where you realize that you cannot finish the work. If you cannot find a friend that will help you finish it, you will end up having it towed to a repair shop.

A lot of shops will charge you just as much to complete the work you started, as they would have charged to do the entire job. A few shops may actually charge more, particularly if they end up repairing or replacing parts damaged by you during your amateur dis-assembly.


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

Those should be fairly easy, especially the rears. The front might be a little tougher because the axle splines like to seize into the hub. If that happens, take off the crown nut and screw in on backwards until it's even with the end of the axle thread then beat it out with a sledge hammer. If you just beat on the axle without doing this the end of the axle will mushroom. 

But it's a tough call on whether this should be you first diy repair on a vehicle.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Folks, please. Just wait till he separates drive axles or busts transmission seals doing this job. And THEN he will have to pay mucho mucho dinero to get it fixed. I told him at DIY Forum - get a mobile mech, they are reasonably priced, come with their own tools, and gid id done.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

I own a 2007 Chrysler Town and Country touring. 
I have changed both rear wheel hubs. Takes 4 bolts, a baby sledge and abt an hour of time to change them.

Also, easy way to check to see if they are in fact bad, remove the tire and spin the hub by hand. You should not hear any sounds. if you do, it's bad.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

You'll need a 5 pound slide hammer. Autozone lends them for a deposit to ensure you bring it back.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Pretty good video about the pitfalls of hub bearing assembly replacement. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ly3pC8tzDc


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Get the parts from rockauto.com and then go rent the tools you need, either from O'Rielly's or Advance Auto Parts.

Just remember that the parts are not warranted, if you do the work. If a shop does it, any part failure will be covered.

You may want to look for a trades school that teaches automotive repair. They may be able to do the repairs on your van.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Just remember that the parts are not warranted, if you do the work. If a shop does it, any part failure will be covered.


That's not true, they state the warranty when you are buying the parts, it doesn't matter who installs them. If it's a part failure it's a part failure. If a shop installs them then they can be reimbursed for the cost of labor also, at least at Oreilly's.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> Get the parts from rockauto.com and then go rent the tools you need, either from O'Rielly's or Advance Auto Parts.
> 
> Just remember that the parts are not warranted, if you do the work. If a shop does it, any part failure will be covered.
> 
> You may want to look for a trades school that teaches automotive repair. They may be able to do the repairs on your van.


I second the rockauto tip, their service is shockingly good.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Auto repair is not easy. Guy that do a trade for many years forget that their trade is difficult. My guess will be disassembly will probably not happen. I have had to finish so many auto repair jobs over the years, it is hard to stomach a 1 hour job turned into a two day job because someone got in there and damaged things. 
My mechanic installs my rockauto parts for me. It is a big garage that does professional work. When I look at the work they did and the price, I think their is no way I would do all that for that price.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Warranty work in repair shops is a big scam in its own right. The customer is given a speech on why it won't be covered by warranty and charges the customer. Then there is a claim by the shop to collect warranty funds. I call it double dipping and the customer has been screwed again.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Make sure you check your wheel alignment when you install the new front hubs. I replaced a front hub and ended up replacing it again 2 years later. Come to find out (the expensive way), my toe alignment was out by about 1/4 inch and that's what did both hubs in prematurely.

Toe alignment is easy to do with some string. Search the youtube videos... lots of them there.


----------

